

Ask HN: Heroku/GAE like service for PHP? - dholowiski

Can anyone point me to a Heroko/Google App Engine like service for PHP? I'm happy with Linode, but it would be nice if I could test out new ideas for free.<p>Hosting on a home-based server is not possible as my ISP scans for and blocks HTTP servers, on any port :(
======
briandoll
Check out PHP Fog: <http://phpfog.com/> They offer something similar to
Heroku, but for PHP.

~~~
dholowiski
That seems to be exactly what I am looking for. It worries me though, that
there is no pricing information. It makes me think this is just someone else's
pet project.

~~~
jordanlev
I met this guy recently (Lucas Carlson) -- he's an accomplished ruby
programmer who has written many gems and some books too (see
<http://rufy.com/>). It's definitely not a pet project, although who knows how
successful or long-running the business will be. Probably no pricing yet
because it's still in beta.

------
aonic
I had the ISP problem as well, are you sure they scan all ports? They might
just be scanning common HTTP ports such as 80, 88, 8080, 8888, etc.

I would pick some random port to host a web server and setup a load balancer
on linode using nginx or pound and point it to your home server, that way your
visitors don't have to see funky ports in their URL

Home Server (IP: 1.1.1.1)

    
    
        Web server running on port 25399
    

Linode Server (IP: 2.2.2.2)

    
    
        Nginx running on port 80
        `-> HTTP requests for host x.com
           `-> use 1.1.1.1:25399 as backend
    

x.com

    
    
         DNS A record points to 2.2.2.2

~~~
nl
Umm..

If you are going to the trouble of setting up a linode node for ngninx you may
as well just run PHP from it too.

------
JonnieCache
_> Hosting on a home-based server is not possible as my ISP scans for and
blocks HTTP servers, on any port_

Really? Exactly how often does your ISP perform this banner-scrape of all
65535 ports for every customer? Last time I checked that could take hours for
each person. And have you considered fuzzing the shit out of their protocol
parser?

